# SMS von 84114



## Heikeline (6 September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eben eine SMS von der Nr. 84114 erhalten. 
Inhalt: Eine verschlüsselte Nachricht wurde von Ihrem Chatpartner hinterlegt. Bitte antworten Sie mit JA um die Nachricht zu empfangen.
Ist das jetzt die neuste Masche?? Das JA würde mich übrigens 1,99€ kosten.


Gruß Heike


----------



## jupp11 (6 September 2007)

*AW: SMS von 84114*



Heikeline schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt die neuste Masche??


neu ist die nicht, seit Mitte April wird damit Schindluder getrieben 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=108589&highlight=84114#post108589


> 84114 Spam Dimoco


----------



## Heikeline (6 September 2007)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

Danke für den Link.
Auf so etwas fällt hoffentlich niemand mehr herein. Ich habe sofort den Mist gelöscht.


Gruß Heike


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Februar 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

ich hab mit sowas aehnliches erfahrung gemacht .. ein maedel kennengelernt in ner disco .. Nummer klargemacht ( normale 0177 handynr. ) .. irwendwann paar tage später sms geschickt und eine sms von 84114 zurueckbekommen mit der hinweis 1,99/sms 

was heisst das nun ? empfangen von den shice kostet 1,99€ ? wenn ich ganz dreist weiter sms an die 0177 nr verschicke ?


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

...evtl. mit der Nummer vertan? Oder gehen die Werbekolonnen jetzt schon unters Volk?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

ich kann da etwas Aufklährung anbieten:

ich bin bei Ilove angemeldet. wenn man bei ilove eine nachricht an jemanden anderes schicken will muss man seine Handynummer eingeben und meldet sich bei einen SMS chat an.
der angeschriebene beckommt dann eine nachricht von ilove die ungefähr so aussieht. 
XXXXXXX schreibt: 


> hey na   ich sitz mit meinem laptop auf dem boden in meiner halb leeren wohnung weil ich gerade am umziehen bin einen neustart brauche und ich von meinem ex freund weg möchte   hast du lust mir dabei zu helfen ? keine sorge ich will dich nicht fürs schränke schleppen missbrauchen  du fragst dich bestimmt warum ich gerade dich anschreibe oder ? ich ziehe bald in deine nähe und kenne mich nicht so sehr aus  vielleicht kennst du ja einen guten italiener ?  wenn du mir deine nr schickst verspreche ich das ich mich auch melde ! 0177/XXXXX  ich hab aber mein handy auf lautlos im altenheim darf ich nicht telefonieren  schreib mir wann ich dich am besten erreichen kann o.k. ? so.... den ersten schritt habe ich gemacht der heiratsantrag ist dein schritt  nein scherz  melde dich würde mich freuen lg kim



wer dann die handynummer angibt und nachrichten schreibt meldet sich fast unbemerkt bei einem SMS chat (84114) an.
Auch die die die nachricht über ilove schreiben und sich so bei dem chat anmelden merken das nicht sofort wenn die in den chaos internet nicht aufpassen.


----------



## dvill (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

Hier wird richtig aufgeklärt.


----------



## Plattenputzer (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

Mein Verdacht: Das Mädel hat ne neue Anti-Anmach-Idee: Anmache, die sie nicht ab kann, mit diesem kleinen "Scherz" rächen. Der Baggerist geht fröhlich von dannen, da er ja ne Handynummer ergattert hat und sie hat ihre Ruhe für den Rest des Discoabends plus lacht sich ins Fäustchen, den Macho verarscht zu haben.


----------



## Unregistriert D'dorf (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84114*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich kann da etwas Aufklährung anbieten:
> 
> ich bin bei Ilove angemeldet. wenn man bei ilove eine nachricht an jemanden anderes schicken will muss man seine Handynummer eingeben und meldet sich bei einen SMS chat an.
> der angeschriebene beckommt dann eine nachricht von ilove die ungefähr so aussieht.
> ...



Habe die selbe Nachricht erhalten, ich glaub ich meld mich bei Ilove ab, ich habe da 95% nur spam, das bringt ja mal rein gar nix.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84114*



> hey na ich sitz mit meinem laptop auf dem boden in meiner halb leeren wohnung weil ich gerade am umziehen bin einen neustart brauche und ich von meinem ex freund weg möchte hast du lust mir dabei zu helfen ? keine sorge ich will dich nicht fürs schränke schleppen missbrauchen  du fragst dich bestimmt warum ich gerade dich anschreibe oder ? ich ziehe bald in deine nähe und kenne mich nicht so sehr aus vielleicht kennst du ja einen guten italiener ? wenn du mir deine nr schickst verspreche ich das ich mich auch melde ! 0177/1781339 ich hab aber mein handy auf lautlos im altenheim darf ich nicht telefonieren schreib mir wann ich dich am besten erreichen kann o.k. ? so.... den ersten schritt habe ich gemacht der heiratsantrag ist dein schritt nein scherz  melde dich würde mich freuen lg kim



Ich habe heute auch die selbe Nachricht bekommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juni 2008)

*SMS an 0177/1781339*

Die Masche scheint im Moment in zu sein.
Hab die gleiche Mail bei ilove erhalten



> hey na  ich sitz mit meinem laptop auf dem boden in meiner halb leeren wohnung weil ich gerade am umziehen bin einen neustart brauche und ich von meinem ex freund weg
> möchte  hast du lust mir dabei zu helfen ? keine sorge ich will dich nicht fürs schränke schleppen missbrauchen  du fragst dich bestimmt warum ich gerade dich anschreibe
> oder ? ich ziehe bald in deine nähe und kenne mich nicht so sehr aus  vielleicht kennst du ja einen guten italiener ?  *grins* wenn du mir deine nr schickst verspreche ich das
> ich mich auch melde ! 0177/1781339 ich hab aber mein handy auf lautlos im altenheim darf ich nicht telefonieren  schreib mir wann ich dich am besten erreichen kann o.k. ?
> so.... den ersten schritt habe ich gemacht der heiratsantrag ist dein schritt  *grins* nein scherz  melde dich würde mich freuen lg kim :


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

Hi,

hab den selben shit erhalten!!!
Melde mich heute ab, muss aber erstmal schauen ob das so einfach funktioniert???


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

Hi Freunde der Lustigen SMS und Nachrichten von iLove nun gehöre ich auch zu der Runde die die selbe Nachricht bekommen hat.

[......] hoch ................

iLove lässt scheinbar solche sachen ohne Bemerkung dahin laufen.

mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

Tja, gehöre auch zu den Dummen! Haben erstmal ne ganz normale sms an die Handy-Nummer geschickt

Dann habe ich eine sms von 84114 mit folgendem Inhalt bekommen: "Herlich willkommen im Chat! Infos unter [noparse]http://www.ec.sms.de[/noparse]. Weitere SMS folgen. Empfangene SMS kostenlos! Anwort-SMS [1,99eur/sms] 

Wirklich suspekt, dachte ich, leider noch nicht genung, habe dann kurz später eine SMS bekommen! Inhalt: "Hi schön dass du dich meldest, hast du gerade zeit........melde dich, bye"

Ok, dachte zuerst selber zahlen will ich nicht, also hab ich wieder eine SMS mit passendem Inhalt an die angegebene Handy Nummer geschickt! ........warten......warten......


kam nichts zurück, ok 1,99 € für ein date, das ist es mir noch wert, also habe ich die gleiche Nachricht nochmal an die 84114 Nummer gesendet mit dem Zusatz ".....Kann ich hier nur über die Chat Nummr 84114 mit dir kommunizieren?" 

Als Anwort habe ich folgenden Text bekommen: "......ich dachte du meldest dich über diese kurze nummer?!War am anfang einbisschen irritiert?! hast sonst ne idee?!"

...so seitdem habe ich erstmal gegoogelt und bin auf diese seite gestoßen. 

Nun meine Fragen...

...bin ich jetzt der Dumme, der 1,99 € zahlen muss und eine Erfahrung schlauer ist???

oder 

....bin ich jetzt der Dumme, der noch mehr als die 1,99 € zahlen muss???? 

Bitte klärt mich mal auf...habe das erste mal überhaupt auf eine I-love Message geantwortet....!!

Muss ich jetzt irgendetwas sperren lassen????
Wenn ich jetzt nichts mehr machen, kommen dann trozdem weiter Kosten auf mich zu???

Thx für eure Antworten


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

Hi
Soweit mir bekannt ist werden dir keine weiteren Kosten entstehen.
Nur allein die Antwort auf die 84114 kostet dich pro sms 1,99€

Lass dich nicht weiter um den Finger wickeln.

Es könnte auch sein das du vllt von anderen Nummern sms bekommst für ein Date, einfach ignorieren.

mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

also dann gehöre ich jetzt auch zum kreis der dummen....
allerdings nicht bei ilove sindern bei lesarion einer lesbischen chat/singleseite....
das ist echt unglaublich...wie kann man den so dreist sein....
ich werde jetzt sicherlich nicht auf eine 81818 nummer schreiben....wie assi....
aber das kommt richtig echt rüber...
tja....drauf reingefallen...schönen tag noch....


----------



## ReallyEvilCanine (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS an 0177/1781339*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hab die gleiche Mail bei ilove erhalten



Ich auch, von Benutzername "sunnyhoney08", die eigentlich bei iLove nicht zu finden ist. Noch mal für die Suchmaschinen:

```
From:"[email protected]" <[email protected]>
To: <möglichen Opfer>
Date: 29 júni 2008 00:21
Subject: hey na :)  ich sitz m

hey na :)  ich sitz mit meinem laptop auf dem boden in meiner halb leeren
wohnung weil ich gerade am umziehen bin einen neustart brauche und ich
von meinem ex freund weg möchte :(  hast du lust mir dabei zu helfen ?
keine sorge ich will dich nicht fürs schränke schleppen missbrauchen :P du
fragst dich bestimmt warum ich gerade dich anschreibe oder ? ich ziehe
bald in deine nähe und kenne mich nicht so sehr aus :( vielleicht kennst 
du ja einen guten italiener ? ;) *grins* wenn du mir deine nr schickst
verspreche ich das ich mich auch melde ! 0177/1781339  ich hab aber mein
handy auf lautlos im altenheim darf ich nicht telefonieren :( schreib mir
wann ich dich am besten erreichen kann o.k. ? so.... den ersten schritt
habe ich gemacht der heiratsantrag ist dein schritt ;) *grins* 
nein scherz :P melde dich würde mich freuen lg kim :)
```


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

...update / Variation:
"Es liegt (1) Date Einladung mit Kontakt Nr., sowie Bild/Video Message für Sie in Ihrer Mailbox. Rufen Sie diese jetzt mit JA ab (1,99eur/sms)
Von:84114"
Originalzitat, mit aller zweifelhafter Interpunktion...

Das kommt hauptsächlich von armen/skrupellosen Studenten, die sich damit ihr Geld an Rechnern online verdienen, indem sie versuchen, ahnungslose/naive Handybesitzer zum Senden von SMS an 'Mehrwertdienst'-Nummern zu verleiten, EGAL mit welchem Inhalt - nicht festlegen, immer hinhalten, zum Antworten auffordern.
So hart es ist - wer zu faul ist sich zu informieren oder einfach zu leichtgläubig, muß dafür bezahlen. Aber das ist in allen Lebensbereichen so...

Das Leben ist eines der härtesten...

MUPFT


----------



## Unregistriert (17 November 2008)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

die masche ist wirklich in ich hab den [ edit]  auch bekommen und kollege auch 50€ hat der verballert also geht da nicht drauf rein


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

kann auch meinen betrag leisten...

ich hab das mal weitergeführt und nach drei sms kam die nachricht "SYTEM: Ein Chatpartner versucht mit Ihnen die Handynummer auszutauschen. Wenn Sie mit der Übertragung beginnen wollen senden sie GO" ok, also noch GO gesandt und siehe da, folgende sms kam "SYSTEM: Bitte senden Sie uns jetzt einzelnd [!] jede Ziffer Ihrer Handynummer, damit wir sie an Ihren Chatpartner übertragen können!" Ich dachte mir, 24€ sind ok und dann kann man auf normalem weg kommunizieren, doch, welch überraschung, es kam ne sms in der man die übertragene nr. bestätigen sollte, nur blöd, dass da ne andere stand, mit den gleichen ziffern jedoch total verdreht, dass ganze kann man dann noch korrigieren, indem man "falsch" sendet und nun ratet mal was zurück kam, richtig, nr. nochmal einzeln(d) eingeben.... es gibt also keine chance auf eine reale nr., daher finger weg davon! frage ist, wie es sich rechtlich verhält, immerhin könnte man ja beweisen, dass man die richtige nr. übermittelt hat. tja 32€ lehrgeld für naivität, seid also gewarnt!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2010)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

gehöre auch zu den dummen^^ habe jetzt draus gerlernt.w
ollte nur fragen ob noch mehr Kosten entstehen?
Wenn ja was kann ich tun?
schon mal vielen dank für eure hilfe.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 April 2010)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

die Diskussion ist sehr alt... worum geht es denn?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2010)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

Habe auch ne ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht. Wurde auf f*l*irtfever von nem netten mädel angeschrieben, mit ihrer Handynummer aus der dann urplötzlich die scheiß 84114 nummer wurde. Habe irgendwann voll panik geschoben und meine nummer ändern lassen  nie wieder jetzt weiß ich bescheid


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

Guten Morgen,
ich erhielt die folgende SMS von 84114 vor ein paar Tagen:
"Ihre SMS Box ist voll. Holen Sie vor Löschung alle ungelesenen SMS und MMS mit nur einer einzigen SMS ab, senden Sie GO"
Isch abe gar keine MSM Box  daher habe ich nicht zurückgeschrieben. Aber andere vielleicht. Also Achtung.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2010)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

Grüße euch, 
habe von nem Mädel ne Handy Nr erhalten und ihr nach ner Stunde geschrieben. Wie die SMS weg war erhielt ich in Sekundenschnelle von der 84114 eine SMS mit folgenden Inhalt

,,Es erwartet dich ein unterhaltendes Chat-Rollenspiel mit Profi-Moderatoren. AGB: agb24. virtuelle Kontakte (1,99eur/sms),,


Zahl ich jetzt die einmalige 1,99€ oder kommen weitere kosten hinzu? 

Meine Rechnung begleich ich bei Base über einzugsermachtigung wie kann ich solche Rechnungen bzw. Beträge stornieren? 

Und bin ich einen Abo eingegangen? 

Ich danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Jennylein5888 (29 Januar 2011)

*AW: SMS von 84114*

Hey Leute!

ich bekommen seit mehreren Wochen diese SMS und die kommen immer öffter! Wie kann ich mich denn da irgendwie abmelden, o. ä. das nervt mich! ich habe keine ahnung woher die meine Nummer haben.


----------



## kexi (31 Oktober 2011)

ich werde seit Freitag auch 4 mal am Tag von 84114 belästigt, habe mich schlau gemacht und bei DIMOCO angerufen, ich bekam die Auskunft, dass man nur stop antworten soll, dann buchen die nicht mehr ab, 1, 99 pro sms.  Nur stop, ohne bitte ohne alles.Dann noch ein Tipp, bei BASE ist dieser Anbieter noch nicht "aufgefallen" bez. es hat sich noch kein Kunde beschwert. Also alle die bei Base sind, bitte beschweren wenn man von dieser Nummer eine sms bekommt. Dann haben die die Möglichkeit gegen diese Verbrecher vorzugehen. Ein netter Kundenberater hat schon zugesichert, daß ich diesen Betrag dann erstattet bekomme.
Ist doch nicht zu glauben sowas, wer schützt mich vor solchen Kreaturen.


----------



## Teleton (1 November 2011)

Base treibt freiwillig die Kohle der Drittanbieter ein. Wenn die wollen können die daher schon jetzt was machen.
Base bietet aber noch nichtmals eine Drittanbietersperre.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ware-appeninen-80888.36225/page-2#post-335474


----------



## marcelm1234 (4 November 2011)

wollte heute auhc mit eine rschrieben  kamm auch 84114
habe dummerweise mit Vip geantworrtet waas die als bestätigung wollten..
dannach reichte mein geld nicht mehr zum zurück shcreiben aus..
wichtigste frage für mich:

muss ich jetz imme rzahlen oder nur wenn ich zurück schriebe.?
und wie knan ich den wahnsinn stoppen? :/


----------



## Hippo (4 November 2011)

Steht alles in den Beiträgen über Deinem. Im richtigen Thread bist Du ja.
Das lesen können wir Dir nicht abnehmen.
Irgendwie ist Dein Post auch nicht ganz klar


----------



## stelzer (8 April 2012)

ja und wie wird man die scheiße los


----------



## BenTigger (8 April 2012)

stelzer schrieb:


> ja und wie wird man die scheiße los


auch das steht ein paar nachrichten über dir... einfach mal Lesen!!


----------



## Hippo (8 April 2012)

Ja schreib ich denn chinesisch ???


----------



## Heiko (8 April 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ja schreib ich denn chinesisch ???


Fränkisch. Das ist bisweilen noch schlechter verständlich...


----------



## Hippo (8 April 2012)

Obber etz gell, dou herinner hald i mi scho zrigg mid mainerer frängischn Schbrooch.
Sulln ja a sou Randfranggn wäi Dou nu wos verschdenner ...


----------



## Heiko (9 April 2012)

Edzerdla is obber widder gnou!


----------



## Thor41 (13 April 2012)

Hallo bekomme zeit etwa zwei Wochen diese sms . Habe bestimmt schon 10 mal Stop zurückgeschrieben, aber dan geht es trozdem immer wieder weiter es nervt.
Bin echt am überlegen ob ich mir nicht ne neue Nummer geben lassen soll.
Hatt hier vieleicht jemand ne besser idee? Oder weiß jemand wo ich mich beschweren kann?


----------



## Reducal (13 April 2012)

Jedes Mal STOP kostet dich wahrscheinlich was. Beschweren kannst du dich bei der BNetzA: http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...aler/RufnummernmissbrauchSpamDialer_node.html


----------

